

GoCardless (YC S11) Launches PayLinks, A Bitly For Payments - hirokitakeuchi
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/31/yc-backed-gocardless-launches-paylinks-a-bitly-for-payments/

======
middus
Looks a lot like <https://gumroad.com> to me, but without the need to have a
credit card.

------
dabeeeenster
We are using this and it's brilliant. The only thing missing (which I'm told
is coming) is a user-definable Thank-You url. Without it we can't finish our
goal funnel tracking.

But the integration is crazy simple - took us 1 minute to get set up.

~~~
hirokitakeuchi
That is coming very very soon!

------
rayhano
Great idea, but the implementation seems to lack UX thought. So many clicks to
sign up and know what you're actually signing up to.

A quick user feedback session could help fix this. I assume this is a rival
feature to Gumroad's approach in the States?

~~~
rbn
You are %100 correct. I was going to use Dwolla as my app's payment processor
but their signup processes is horrible. So I opted for stripe.

~~~
rayhano
Are Dwolla and Stripe really comparable? One reduces the cost of payments and
the other is a pretty UI just for card based transactions.

------
josscrowcroft
This looks fantastic - hope to try it out soon.

Worldwide expansion of a simple service like this would be amazing.

------
karl_freeman
Nice to see Groupay coming back to its roots with this. Good work guys.

